# need help! want to save my marriage!



## devotedwifey (Jan 16, 2010)

..


----------



## devotedwifey (Jan 16, 2010)

..


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh dear woman, this is such a difficult situation. I would suggest VERY STRONGLY that he go to see a psychiatrist. He sounds like he's struggling with obsessive compulsive disorder or something of that sort. There are things that can be done, treatments, medications, help. Please, do everything in your power to get him there.

When you promised "in sickness and in health," you obviously totally meant it! He is very blessed to have such a wonderful, supportive wife. Good on you for being there and staying strong. Please feel free to vent, ask advice and lean on all of us here.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Does he have a psychologist? I am NOT one but this sounds completely Obsesive compulsive... I have no idea (if this is a real story how you have survived this long.
Your help is not going to come from here... its professional help that your husband needs and needs it now.


----------



## devotedwifey (Jan 16, 2010)

..


----------

